

Show HN: Seguir – self hosted social network back end - cliftonc
https://cliftonc.github.com/seguir

======
cliftonc
I started building this because I have a requirement at my current company,
and wanted to understand the problem space before I figured out if there was
anything out there I could just use ... Then I got hooked and just kept
writing code ;) I originally used the Twissandra project for inspiration (huge
thanks). Ultimately looking for feedback on how useful this is to anyone else,
and ideally other contributors who can help flesh it out and get some client
libraries for various platforms built.

------
fiatjaf
Friends, news feeds, public or private posts, following.

Why Facebook is the only model of "social network" and its features considered
the canonical "social network" features? No one is ever going to make a social
network that does not resemble the experience of having infinite things to
read and the urge to share everything that happens to you in a personal space,
expecting it to be shown automatically to others?

Is this really how a "social network" in the real world works?

~~~
cliftonc
Fair comment, they just seemed like good interactions to begin with as they
are well understood. Given we can take this in any direction, what other
dynamics do you think might be of interest?

~~~
fiatjaf
This was more a rant against the idea of a "social network" than a critique of
your work. I'm sorry, I don't know what to say about your library. I imagine
it could be useful for people that like this specific idea of social network
(which seems to be almost everyone), but I don't see where exactly.

I hoped also that the fact that there was a comment attracted more people to
the discussion about your library (and also my rant), because it seems a nice
piece of software.

